# This is funny



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

This is part of what we found to fix today, he had his plumber do this and a bunch of other stuff we are making right, the sewer gas smell was so bad, that after 5 minutes this morning, my head hurt, these pics are the waste/overflow for a very expensive tub :no: Same drain trap, different angle, I was trying to explain to the owner what was wrong, he did not get it


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Thats just awesome. Looks like a lot of the handy work I see up here.
Ho's always say. It drains what's wrong with it. :no:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

they should have at least bent the flex tail piece over under the hole so the other thing coming through the floor would have been a straight shot.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

That is funny! Hard to believe that was done by a plumber though.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

A Plumber did that??? no way. Where was the sewer gas smell coming from? I know it is sloppy workmanship and all but there is still a trap there. There should not have been any gas coming in through the trap unless no water was going down the trap and it dried up. Solder joints are impressive too.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Bollinger plumber said:


> A Plumber did that??? no way.


Maybe the plumber quoted him a price like $200 and the HO said what do I get for under $100 :laughing:


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

I geuss their plumber has never seen a 45?


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

This is only part of it, I did not have on coveralls so I only went in far enough to take this pic, I had not been in the house, not till this morning, so I wanted to show him the pic and have them show us what was above, we knew it was a bathroom, but we did not think it was a tub drain, we were not sure what it was, the bathroom was beautiful, I mean it was sweet, Wed we will pull out the tub, we have a lot of other stuff to fix first ! The list is long, but gotta love all the Home Centers, they give us alot of work during this recession, alot of homeowners/Apt building owners think they are saving money, today the owner was crying they have no money to fix the tub, so they were going to have there plumber come over and we would explain what had to be done, so we said fine, we will not touch, about 3 minutes after he left, I got a text, never mind, go ahead and make the repair !


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

hulihan said:


> This is only part of it, I did not have on coveralls so I only went in far enough to take this pic, I had not been in the house, not till this morning, so I wanted to show him the pic and have them show us what was above, we knew it was a bathroom, but we did not think it was a tub drain, we were not sure what it was, the bathroom was beautiful, I mean it was sweet, Wed we will pull out the tub, we have a lot of other stuff to fix first ! The list is long, but gotta love all the Home Centers, they give us alot of work during this recession, alot of homeowners/Apt building owners think they are saving money, today the owner was crying they have no money to fix the tub, so they were going to have there plumber come over and we would explain what had to be done, so we said fine, we will not touch, about 3 minutes after he left, I got a text, never mind, go ahead and make the repair !



Does he know that becoming an EDUCATION TEACHER will cost him more!!!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd like to see how it's tied in to the w/o. "His plumber" probably sleeps down the hall...


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

It is amazing what we all see , I am sure alot of you guys see funny things every day, this was just one that made it twords the top of the , you have to be kidding me list, in the front of this duplex, they have all new Type L copper, all kind of installed ok, all new er, and they have the original regulator and the original strainer, so my point is, they went to all that trouble  Why  We can not see the W/O until we lift out the tub, it is that newer kind of fancy tub that sits flat on the floor/tile/marble, in this case Mosiac tile


----------

